# habuere / habuerunt [Latin verb formation]



## sweetkang

Would you please give me an explanation of "habuere",  how is "habituere" declined from this series of "habeo habere habui habitus".Thank you.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Habuēre* es una forma alternativa a *habuerunt*, es 3ª persona del plural del pretérito perfecto de indicativo de _habeo_.


----------



## sweetkang

alternative,  may I say it is like ducare to ducaris (present passive subjunctive)?


----------



## XiaoRoel

No, son cosas diferentes:
-*ēre* < -*-er-(e/o); -*erunt* < -*er-ont (o de -*is-ont);
-*re* (arcaica) de segunda persona del singular de la voz pasiva, en alternancia con el clásico -*ris* y con el dialectal -*rus* parece mostrar un origen común -*se/o- (desinencia secundaria media de indoeuropeo); la desinencia -*rĭs* procedería de -*se-s (con la -s de las segundas personas).


----------



## CapnPrep

sweetkang said:


> how is "habituere" declined from this series of "habeo habere habui habitus"


I don't understand this part of your question. Are you asking about *habituere* or *habuere*?


----------



## Cagey

I may be mistaken, but I think that sweetkang was asking which principal part he would use and how he would conjugate it to arrive at _habuere_.  

Thus, XiaoReol's explanation that _habuere_ is an alternate form equivalent to _habuerunt_, formed from the third principal part: _habui_.


----------



## sweetkang

Thank you. I did ask how I would conjugate habeo to arrive at habuere.


----------



## sweetkang

Thank you. I did ask how I would conjugate habeo to arrive at habuere.
I look it up again  in New Latin Grammar (by Charles E. Bennett),1918, this book emphasizes that in the series of "-i, -isti, -it, -imus, -istis, -erunt(-ere)",  so in this way I understand XiaoRoel' reply that -ere is an alternate suffix of -erunt.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cuando se enuncia un verbo en latín se hace de la siguiente manera: 1ª p. pres. ind., 2ª pers. pres. ind.; inf. pres.; 1ª p. sg. pret. pfto. ind.; supino.
Con estas formas puedes encontrar perfectamente las bases para poder conjugar el verbo latino que se bas en dos temas opuestos por su aspecto (infectum/perfectum) para las formas personales del verbo y un tema, el de supino, que es base para algunas formas nominales del verbo.

Las personas 1ª y 2ª del presente de indicativo te dan el tema de infectum (o de presente) que obtendrás tras haber separado la desinencia de 1ª persona -*o*:
1ª conjugación en _-a-_: am-o, *am-a*-s (en la primera conjugación la falta de vocal temática -a- en la 1ª persona hace que tengas que obtener el _tema de infectum_ (*√ + Vt. > am + a-*) de la 2ª persona, también separando la desinencia, que en este caso es la -s de 2ª sg., (por eso se ofrecen en la enunciación las segundas personas del presente); tema de infectum *am-a-*.
2ª conjugación en _-e-_: *del-e*-o; tema de infectum *del-e-*. (Sólo son de la segunda conjugación los verbos que presentan 1ª sing. -eo, 2ª sing -es; si presentan -eo, -is, son de la tercera conjugación y esa /e/ de la 1ª persona no es vocal temática, sino vocal de unión.)
3ª conjugación en C (tercera conjugación _consonántica_, es decir, sin Vt, vocal temática):* reg-*o; tema de infectum *reg-*.
3ª conjugación en -y->-i- (tercera conjugación _en yod_): *capi*-o: la /i/ pertenece a la raíz ya que tampoco tiene vocal temática; tema de infectum *capi*-.
4ª conjugación en _-i-_: *aud-i*-o: tema de infectum *aud-i-*.
Con el tema de infectum, así hallado (y con alguna regla fonética adicional), añadiendo los morfemas de modo y tiempo (mmt), y las desinencias personales construyes los tiempos presente, imperfecto y futuro imperfecto (o futuro I) del modo indicativo; el presente y el imperfecto del modo subjuntivo (o tiempo-modo potencial y tiempo-modo irreal); y, por fin, los dos tiempos del imperativo (que sólo tiene tiempos de infectum, de acción no completada y desinencias especiales, además de ser defectivo de las primeras personas).
El tema de perfecto se deduce de la cuarta forma, la que acaba en _-i,_ de la enunciación de los verbos. Es la 1ª persona del singular del pretérito perfecto (que tiene unas desinencias diferentes de las del resto de formas personales). El tema de perfectum (en principio marcados por un aspecto perfectivo, frente al infectivo de los tiempos del tema de presente o infectum) es mucho más variado en su formación. Sobre este tema (añadiendo os respectivos mmt y desinencias, los tiempos siguientes: pretéritos perfecto, pluscuamperfecto y futuro II (o perfecto) de indicativo; potencial e irreal de pasado (o perfecto y pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo). En latín los hay de varios tipos:
1) Tema de perfectum caracterizado por el morfema *-u-* (cuando tiene valor consonántico se representa en muchos libros como /v/): es el más general en latín y se añade directamente al tema de infectum o presente: *ama-u-*,* dele-u-*,* audi-u-*. 
2) Perfectos _sigmáticos_ caracterizados por un morfema *-s-* (paralelo al morfema -*σ*- del aoristo griego): abunda en la _tercera declinación_ y su contacto con una _oclusiva final de la raíz_ produce cambios fonéticos (k/g+s > _*x*_; p/b+s > *ps*; t/d+s > _*s*_): rex- (*reg-s-* < rego; *scrip-s-* < scribo; *ars-* < ardeo).
3) Perfectos con _alternancia vocálica_ en la raíz: Hay verbos que en vez de añadir un sufijo para marcar el tema de perfectum usan un sistema común a las lenguas indoeuropeas que consiste en alterar el timbre de la vocal de la raíz (por ejemplo a>e) o bien su duración (vocal breve en el infectum, vocal larga en el perfecto) y muchas veces se dan los dos fenómenos juntos): *fac*- (<facio)/*fec*-. Las gramáticas traen listas de los verbos que sufren estos fenómenos. Se llaman _*perfectos fuertes*_. Los diccionarios grandes traen entrada aparte para muchos de estos perfectos fuertes, que reenvía a la entrada del verbo (siempre la 1ª pers. sg. del pres. de ind.).
4) Perfectos con _reduplicación_: añaden un *prefijo* a la raíz verbal formado por la _consonante que inicia la raíz y una vocal breve_ (e/o): d-o/*de-d*-i; *me-min*-i; posc-o/*po-posc-*i. Son fáciles de distinguir.
El tema de supino, con un sufijo *-to-* (>*-tu-*), que forma _supinos y participios_, se averigua, desgajando la desinencia* -m* de acusativo singular nominal a la última forma que aparece en la enunciación, el supino: ama-tu-; dele-tu; rec-tu-; cap-tu-; audi-tu-. Como habrás observado hay pequeños cambios fonéticos (reg-o > _rec_-; capi-o > _cap_-) que se estudian en cada caso y no son demasiado complicadas ya que en general el tema de supino suele sufrir las variaciones fonéticas del tema de perfectum, o parecidas.
Espero ahora haber aclarado tus dudas sobre el sistema verbal latino en cuanto a la génesis de sus diversos temas.
Un saludo.


----------



## sweetkang

Thank you ! 
Although I don't know Spanish. Let me take it down for further study.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ni yo suficiente inglés como para poder explicarte en esa lengua mi anterior mensaje.
Esperemos que Cagey en su bondad te eche una mano. Esa es mi primera explicación al desarrollar en mis clases de latín la cuestión de los verbos.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cagey

I will be happy to try to translate this. 
I cannot do it now, but I hope to do it in the next 24 hours.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muchas gracias por tu interés y dedicación a este foro.


----------



## Cagey

Here is my attempt to translate post #9.  I think XiaoReol's overview is very useful. 
(As usual, I welcome corrections. And I apologize for the delay.) 
-------------------------------
_
Cuando se enuncia un verbo en latín_ ....
When a Latin verb is presented it is done in the following manner: 1st  person present indicative; 2nd person present indicative; present infinitive; 1st person present perfect indicative; supine.


[Note: _English grammars customarily give 4 principal parts, omitting the 2nd person singular.  Thus, XiaoReol's  fourth principal part, the perfect, corresponds to what most English learners think of as the third principal part_.] ​

 With these forms you can find the bases to conjugate the Latin verb, based on two stems opposed by their aspect (imperfect [_incomplete_] / perfect [_completed_]) for the personal forms of the verb, and a supine stem, which is the base for some nominal forms of the verb.

_
Las personas 1ª y 2ª del presente de indicativo ...._
The 1st and 2nd persons of the present indicative give you the stem of the imperfect (or, of the present) after you have removed the 1st person ending-o:
1st  conjugation in -a-: _am-o, am-a-s_ (In the first conjugation the lack of the thematic vowel in the 1st person requires you to get the thematic vowel of the imperfect (√ + Vt.> Am + a- ) from the second person, also removing the ending, which in this case is the -s of 2nd sg. (That's why the second person present was given in the presentation.); The stem of the imperfect: _am-a-_
2nd in –e-: _del-e-o_; stem of the imperfect _del-e_. (The only verbs of  the second conjugation verbs are those that have 1st person singular, -eo, 2nd sing. –es.  If they present –eo, -is, are they are the 3rd  conjugation and that / e / of the 1st  person is not the thematic vowel, but a vowel produced by combination [?].)
3rd  conjugation in C (third conjugation consonant, i.e., without a thematic vowel): _reg-o_; stem of the imperfect _reg_-.
3rd conjugation in -y->-i- (third conjugation _yod_ [semi-consonant _y_]) _capi-o_: the / i / belongs to the root since it has no thematic vowel; stem of the imperfect _capi-_.
4th conjugation in-i-: _aud-io_: stem of the imperfect  _aud-i-_.

_Con el tema de infectum, así hallado ...._
Once the stem of imperfect has been found in this way, (and with some additional phonetic rules), by adding the morphemes of mood and tense (mmt), and the personal endings you build the present, imperfect and future imperfect (or future I) of the indicative mood; the present and imperfect of the subjunctive mood (or the potential tense-mood and the unrealistic tense-mood) and, finally, the two tenses of the imperative (which only has tenses of the imperfect of the incomplete action, and  special endings, , aside from being defective of the first persons).

_El tema de perfecto ...._
The perfect stem which ends in -i, is taken from the fourth form in the presentation of the verbs. [Note: _This is the third form in English grammars._] It's the 1st  person singular perfect tense (which has some endings different from the other personal forms). The stem of perfect (initially marked by a perfective aspect, as opposed to the incomplete of the present or imperfect tenses) is much more varied in its formation. On this stem (by adding the respective mood and tense markers  and endings) the following tenses are formed: present perfect, pluperfect and future II (or future perfect) indicative, potential and unreal past (or perfect and pluperfect subjunctive). In Latin they are of several types :
1) Stem of the perfect characterized by the morpheme-u-(when it has the consonantal value is represented in many books as /v/) is the more usual in Latin and is added directly to the stem of the imperfect or present: ama-u-, dele-u-, audi-u-.
2) Sigmatic perfects characterized by a morpheme-s- (parallel to the morpheme-σ of the Greek aorist) is abundant in the third declension and contact with final plosive in the root produces phonetic changes (k/g + s> x; p/b + s> ps; t/d + s> s): rex- (rex-s- <rego; scrip-s- <scribo; ars- <ardeo).
3) Perfect with the vowel alteration in the root: There are verbs that instead of adding a suffix to mark the stem of the perfect use a system common to Indo-European languages that is, to alter the tone of the vowel (eg a> e) or their duration (short vowel in the imperfect; long vowel in the perfect) and sometimes the two phenomena occur together: fac- (<facio)/ fec. Grammar books have lists of verbs that undergo these phenomena. They are called ‘strong’ perfects. Large dictionaries have separate entries for many of these strong perfects, which refers you to the entry of the verb (always the 1st person singular, present indicative.).
4) Perfect with reduplication: They add a prefix to the verbal stem formed by the consonant that starts the root, and a short vowel (e / o): d-o / de-d-i; me-min-i; posc-o/po-posc-i. They are easy to distinguish.

_El tema de supino, ...._
The stem of the supine, with a suffix-to-(>-tu-), that forms the supine and participles, is found by removing the ending -m nominal singular accusative form that appears last in the presentation, the supine: ama -tu-, give-you, rec-tu-, cap-tu-, audi-tu. As you may have noticed there are small sound changes (reg-o> rec-; capio > cap-) that are studied in each case and are not too complicated because in general the stem of the supine tends to undergo the phonetic variations of the perfect stem, or similar ones.

I hope I have cleared up your doubts now about the Latin verbal system regarding the origin of its various stems.
Regards.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muchísimas gracias por la traducción y la dedicación que supone.


----------

